# 1945? BFG dx.



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

Well, now that I have it home, starting a new project. Thankfully the wheelset is saveable, just going to have them rebuilt with new spokes and nipples. And pretty much just cleaning the rest of it up. Suggestions on removing rust and oxidation but saving the paint would be appreciated. Thinking 0000 steel wool and Dr. Pepper for the paint and chrome. Going to remove the rack from the bike. Not sure what to use to recover the seat. It has some kind of fabric covering. It's going to stay patina. Have a few little dents and bends in the fenders and chain guard to straighten out. Going to do my thing of cleaning the chain on a board using a wire wheel on a drill and wd40. Need to get a pair of bfg grips for it. I think that's about it for now. Will update as progress is made.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 12, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> Well, now that I have it home, starting a new project. Thankfully the wheelset is saveable, just going to have them rebuilt with new spokes and nipples. And pretty much just cleaning the rest of it up. Suggestions on removing rust and oxidation but saving the paint would be appreciated. Thinking 0000 steel wool and Dr. Pepper for the paint and chrome. Going to remove the rack from the bike. Not sure what to use to recover the seat. It has some kind of fabric covering. It's going to stay patina. Have a few little dents and bends in the fenders and chain guard to straighten out. Going to do my thing of cleaning the chain on a board using a wire wheel on a drill and wd40. Need to get a pair of bfg grips for it. I think that's about it for now. Will update as progress is made.



The easiest way I have found to clean a chain is to use two nails to secure it to my workbench and then using a wire wheel.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

That's what I do also. I just add wd40 to the mix


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> That's what I do also. I just add wd40 to the mix



Kerosene works just as good as D-40. It is or was a lot cheaper. WD-40 is just a highly refined mineral spirits with a sprinkle of some secret fish oil.  🤣


----------



## ian (Oct 13, 2022)

Dr. Pepper??


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 13, 2022)

Really acidic soda. Good for removing oxidation.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2022)

There are all kinds of other acidic fluids that are better and won’t leave a sticky mess. I have to laugh at using soda pop. 😂


----------



## BF2485 (Oct 13, 2022)

no pics??


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 13, 2022)

At the beginning of the project, I wanted to make it rideable. So that's what I did. I just didn't take a picture of it. I will have pictures for Sundays show and tell. I'll be taking it all the way down to bare frame this Sunday or Monday. Gotta save up a little money to have the wheelset rebuilt. After I clean the rims and hubs. While they get new spokes and stuff, I'll be doing the frameset and the rest of the parts. Clean, grease, and reassemble. Any suggestions on who to send the seat too. The cover is sewn together onto the seat pan. Oh yeah, decided to use pointy black grips because I already have them.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> There are all kinds of other acidic fluids that are better and won’t leave a sticky mess. I have to laugh at using soda pop. 😂



I have used Dr pepper in the past. It's acidic but not too acidic. Then I just wash it off. Might even try some polish on it afterwards.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2022)

By chance does this DX have the raised AS seat post cinch bolt?


----------



## BF2485 (Oct 15, 2022)

My 45 did not , it had some weird bolt on it , not sure if it was machined wrong?? Just has a little nub in the middle and no AS


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 15, 2022)

I don't think so. But schwinn used that kind of bolt on these seat post clamps.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> I don't think so. But schwinn used that kind of bolt on these seat post clamps.




The D bolts, if put on the clamp correctly you didn't need two wrenches.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 15, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The D bolts, if put in on the clamp correctly you didn't need two wrenches.



Yep,what he said


----------

